# SNOWglow



## gerard91 (Aug 19, 2009)

hi i am gerard

i have a lot of years leopard gecko's
and breeding a lot

now i would like to make a SNOWglow.
what is the best i can do

sunglow x ss tremper
sunglow x ss

or maybe something else?
it's for next year


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Sunglow (Tremper strain) x Tremper albino SS would be your best shot. Any offspring showing Mack snow Tremper albino SHT will be snowglows.


----------



## gerard91 (Aug 19, 2009)

okay thank you

and how much change i have to get snowglow's?
if i let them pair are some of them snowglow's?
okay i will buy a tremper albino ss

and how i know there baby's are snowglow's?
or must i wait till they are adult?

here a picture of my sunglow
[URL=http://img146.imageshack.us/i/p1045200809.jpg/]
[/URL]


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

You could get snowglows in the first season. Any Leo expressing Mack snow Hypo/Super hypo and tangerine (most likely yellow to start with) and Tremper albino is a snowglow.

Some examples....

Bright Snowglow









Pale snowglow









A stunning Snowglow Enigma









If you look at the "Phantoms" over at TUG, they are basically TUG snow glows (as opposed to Mack snowglows)
The Urban Gecko


----------



## gerard91 (Aug 19, 2009)

then i do my sunglow whit a tremper albino ss and i hope that in the first season i get snowglow's

i go buy that tremper ablino ss it's for next season 



and the bright snowglow... it take's a lot of time i think... it's verry verry nice tremper

thankyou for the good help


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

No problem, and yes, I think alot of selective breeding is needed to get a snow that orange.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

is the result of Snowglow x Snowglow just a SSTalbino or something else? Probably a silly question :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

about_a_girluk said:


> is the result of Snowglow x Snowglow just a SSTalbino or something else? Probably a silly question :lol2:


[1C]Albino super hypo snow X [1C]Albino super hypo snow = .

Tlbino normal.
[1C]Talbino hypo.
[2C]Talbino hypo.
Talbino snow.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow.
[2C]Talbino hypo snow.
Talbino super snow hypo.
[1C]Talbino super snow hypo.
[2C]Talbino super snow hypo.

Super snow even though they maybe hypo they won't express the hypo influance.
A percent of the hypo types will likly mature into super hypo.
A percent of the offspring will likly be influanced by tangerine.
------
[2C]Albino super hypo snow X [1C]Albino super hypo snow = .

[1C]Talbino hypo.
[2C]Talbino hypo.
[1C]Talbino hypo snow.
[2C]Talbino hypo snow.
[1C]Talbino super snow hypo.
[2C]Talbino super snow hypo.

Super snow even though they are hypo they won't express the hypo influance.
A percent of the hypo types will likly mature into super hypo.
A percent of the offspring will likly be influanced by tangerine.
------
[2C]Albino super hypo snow X [2C]Albino super hypo snow = .

[2C]Talbino hypo.
[2C]Talbino hypo snow.
[2C]Talbino super snow hypo.

Super snow even though they are hypo they won't express the hypo influance.
A percent of the hypo types will likly mature into super hypo.
A percent of the offspring will likly be influanced by tangerine.


----------

